# Bastelidee - Bonding Wlan + Powerlan

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

Es ist Donnerstag Morgen, ich hab eigentlich relativ viel zu tun. Da kommt mir mal wieder eine Idee in den Kopf. 

Ausgangslage:

Fritzbox: liefert das Internet, Wlan und Lan (inkl. Powerlan-Adapter)

NAS: DHCP- und DNS-Server

HTPC: ist ans Netz angeschlossen per Powerlan, hat aber auf dem Motherboard auch ein Wlan-N-Device drauf.

Frühere und derzeitige Probleme:

Ein Netzwerkkabel von der Fritzbox zum HTPC gibt's nicht. Früher hatte ich die Verbindung ausschließlich per Wlan realisiert. Das war Mist. Ich hatte damals noch eine Fritzbox 7240. Beim Übertragen größerer Dateien (~10GB) via Wlan hängte sich die Fritzbox gern auf. Streaming konnte man ganz vergessen. Zu oft brach die Verbindung ein. 

Dann schaffte ich mir Powerlan an. Die Verbindung funktioniert relativ stabil. Ich bekomm meine Übertragungsraten von 5-6 MB/sec hin, was mir im Grunde genommen reicht. Leider bricht auch diese Verbindung in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein mit der Folge, dass dann halt mal das Netz für 20-30 Sekunden vollständig weg ist am HTPC. 

Idee:

Jetzt könnte man ja die Nachteile der beiden Verbindungsformen in einen Vorteil umwandeln: Bonding von eth0 und wlan0

Frage:

Macht die Fritzbox das mit? Kommt die mit dem Routing dann noch klar? Ist das Vorhaben so realisierbar? Hier hatte wohl einer schon mal diese Idee.

----------

## py-ro

Das funktioniert so nicht, du kannst kein Bond über verschiedene Geräte zu verschiedenen Geräten erstellen, also echtes Bonding.

Round Robin funktioniert theoretisch, wird dir in deinem Fall aber auch nicht viel helfen. Eigentlich willst du Multipath Routing, das ist aber leider noch nicht im Mainline angekommen.

Im Grunde kannst nur die Verbindungen überwachen und bei Bedarf umschalten, aber ob das soviel besser ist.

Bye

Py

----------

## musv

Danke. Ich glaub, ich muss da noch ein paar Sachen lernen.

----------

## Christian99

Praktisch hab ich mich ja noch nicht damit beschäftigt, aber eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass bonding genau das ist, was musv will: zusammenfassen von mehreren netzwerkgeräten zu einem zur erhöhung des durchsatzes und ausfallsicherheit.

Was ist bonding denn dann, wenn das nicht geht?

----------

## py-ro

Doch das ist Bonding, aber echtes Bonding braucht Support von der Gegenstelle und da hat er aktuell zwei verschiedene, auch wenn das WLAN am selben physischen Gerät ist. (Gut ich weiß nicht ob bonding mit wlan überhaupt tut)

----------

## musv

Ich bin grad auf das hier gestoßen:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd#Wired_and_wireless_adapters_on_the_same_machine

Wusste gar nicht, dass Systemd jetzt auch schon das komplette Netzwerkmanagement übernimmt. Naja, egal. Bin grad am Konfigurieren. Ich geb dann nach einiger Testzeit Feedback, ob und wie es funktioniert.

----------

## musv

Also nach den ersten Versuchen funktioniert es. Zumindest im Logfile konnte ich alle 10-20 Minuten sehen, wie sich das Wlan verbunden hat. 

Das brachte mich dann an den Punkt, dass ich wohl eher mal über die Hardware nachdenken musste. Entweder ist TPLink im Dauereinsatz nicht gerade der Hammer, oder ich sollte mal über einen Phasenkoppler nachdenken. Ob der allerdings was bringt, weiß ich auch nicht.

----------

